# What Size Shad Raps?



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have and use mostly #7's for walleye/saugeye.
Wondering what your most productive size is?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> I have and use mostly #7's for walleye/saugeye.
> Wondering what your most productive size is?


This is what my favorite is. It's actually 23/4" in length. Class number is 07


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

DenOhio said:


> View attachment 222434
> 
> This is what my favorite is. It's actually 23/4" in length. Class number is 07


Depends on water depth, target fish depth and species.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Girls love SSR-9'S. They tend to run a little deeper too.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I do have some Perfect 10's I've never used much, maybe fall bite is the time to give em a good workout, eh?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> I do have some Perfect 10's I've never used much, maybe fall bite is the time to give em a good workout, eh?


I use them but seems they shut off with them. Still, I always put some big ones on to eliminate some short fish bite. What I've find is it's works well at Lake Erie but here locally not so well. I assume that it's because of the lack bigger fish but you would think a few would be there. I'm sure there is but I have had not luck upgrading. Still, I'll never quit attempting it. I know from Erie fishing the bigger ones do like the bigger lures. I just don't enjoy the same benefits here.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I hear that Den!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Terry use the p10s when the water is cold. troll slow like 1 mph. once that water gets towards 50°. hows the prop working out for you. hope you got her dialed in


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Terry use the p10s when the water is cold. troll slow like 1 mph. once that water gets towards 50°. hows the prop working out for you. hope you got her dialed in


Perhaps the water temp isn't cold enough at Piedmont yet. My last outing was 58ish. I've been trolling about 3mph with moderate success but mostly short ones. My hope is that I'm gonna be able to get the boat in as the water cools. If what I read is factual and the drop at Piedmont is 8' I doubt I can launch the boat.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Den try slowing it just a bit right now. sr 7s and 9s


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey DHower. the prop is working great!! I do not open it up with that prop...bout half way and I'm on plane....

I will hold off on the P 10's...or drag a P 10 and a shad rap. Maybe time for Lead Core? Can't seem to find em shallow.

I am more than upset they're gonna take the lake down 8' starting tomorrow. The best fishing of the year and we won't be able to launch 

Time to get an air boat....lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Launch at the dam ramp terry. make sure you got 4 wheel drive and BE CAREFUL gets a lil rocky


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have looked and looked and I've never seen a "Dam Ramp" at Piedmont.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TClark said:


> I have looked and looked and I've never seen a "Dam Ramp" at Piedmont.


Its there. it is not a cement or gravel ramp like you are thinking.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It's not noted on the maps, unless it's str8 up and down, I have no clue where it could be...and I've fished that area allot. Must be old old and not used much, eh?

right or left side of the blacktop that goes down towards the lake? (if you're sitting in a boat)


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> It's not noted on the maps, unless it's str8 up and down, I have no clue where it could be...and I've fished that area allot. Must be old old and not used much, eh?
> 
> right or left side of the blacktop that goes down towards the lake? (if you're sitting in a boat)


Like you, I don't know where it is but if there is one I would imagine it's above the park area somewhere. That would be to the left sitting in your boat. But for sure I don't know of it.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Den try slowing it just a bit right now. sr 7s and 9s


I will for sure. Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya guys itsnot much,an has commonly been reffered to as the "goat path"...


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya guys itsnot much,an has commonly been reffered to as the "goat path"...


I'll take a better look next trip out. Maybe better than Reynolds after the drop!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 16, 2016)

DenOhio said:


> I'll take a better look next trip out. Maybe better than Reynolds after the drop!


Den. Were you at Barkcamp last night, late afternoon?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Den. Were you at Barkcamp last night, late afternoon?


No not today


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DenOhio said:


> No not today


Haven't been out for about a week


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Which location is it close to? 1 2 3 or 4 or between these numbers.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I would guess close to 2 but I don't fish up in there.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Between 2 and 3 terry. its just a beat up dirt lane with a few big rocks and ruts that ends in the lake


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Between 2 and 3 terry. its just a beat up dirt lane with a few big rocks and ruts that ends in the lake


Yeah, that's about what I figured . Can't say I fished that area so it had to be. Generally I turn around before the pavilions so I'd never see that area.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok great DHower, thanks allot!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> It's not noted on the maps, unless it's str8 up and down, I have no clue where it could be...and I've fished that area allot. Must be old old and not used much, eh?
> 
> right or left side of the blacktop that goes down towards the lake? (if you're sitting in a boat)


TClark....The "Goat Path" ramp is at the west end of the roadside park, just a dirt and rock bank. If you don't have 4WD don't even try it. I have never used it and don't plan on it. If you are westbound on 22 just after passing the roadside park, watch on your left and you will see where you can turn down to where the "ramp" is.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

If I had one of these wouldn't care how far they took it down....lol\


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> TClark....The "Goat Path" ramp is at the west end of the roadside park, just a dirt and rock bank. If you don't have 4WD don't even try it. I have never used it and don't plan on it. If you are westbound on 22 just after passing the roadside park, watch on your left and you will see where you can turn down to where the "ramp" is.


I saw it today lol. Don't think I wanna try it but you could if you needed to.


----------

